# darkwave and tradionnal folkloric music is a love affair to me



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

When i whant to hear world beat or folk , i go to the root than i check what new and avant, sometime im Lucky.

I dont wont to sound like a racist but world beat store only carry predominantly african or european music and very less of anything else.Not that african music not good but i heard it before we have a festival called nuit d'afrique were i live each summer, but what about asian music, this is hard to find in america.

But i do have hindu traditional music like 2 cds that neat a friend gave them to me, he is dead shot by the police, this was kinda of a suicide and i dont want to get over the detail,sad story, that i get over my personnal grief.

This dude open to me frontier in music, i will be forever thankful, just like my scottish Buddy joe he is into
ecletic sound including world beat he did introduce me to Voodoo music , native american music ect.

But i progress from there on my own discovering stuff, but i miss on a lots of stuff 
I hope you like this post has i did writhing it, thank for reading your pal Deprofundis :tiphat:

p.s I'm a hudge fan of dark-wave fusion like dead can dance, any band that sound like em is Worth checking out even bad dead can dance is still hot stuff to me, im actively looking for band in the same league as DcD outhere..


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

That's totally awesome. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

deprofundis said:


> p.s I'm a hudge fan of dark-wave fusion like dead can dance, any band that sound like em is Worth checking out even bad dead can dance is still hot stuff to me, im actively looking for band in the same league as DcD outhere..


I love DCD. You may already know them but a couple of bands with a similar vibe:


----------



## Pazuzu (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm all over the place with my beloved Current93 and Death in June. And all the 1.000.0000 millions of bands they inspired.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Pazuzu said:


> I'm all over the place with my beloved Current93 and Death in June. And all the 1.000.0000 millions of bands they inspired.


Sure! But none of those can top them. The greatest thing for me is Current 93 from about 1987 to about 1994.


----------



## Pazuzu (Mar 23, 2015)

No one can top them. Maybe the folks of ROME, Sonne Hagal and Of the Wand and the Moon get really close in some of their outputs.

Other gods of the dark-folk brigade are the finnish *Tenhi*.


----------



## Pazuzu (Mar 23, 2015)

Double post....


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

I wish I could play guitar, I've always wanted to write some Current 93 style neo-folk music.


----------



## Neoclassical Darkwave (Dec 7, 2014)

Rasplyn "temple moon"






Abandoned Toys "Birthing of the Unicorn"


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I just receive ''le serpent rouge'' by Arcana fine stuff i order there early year box set.Thanks Schubussy


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I bought DcD live tour 2013 , not as awesome as i would have wish, but the sound was decent for a live and it had this wonderful song called ''song to the siren'' all do i preffer the female vocalist over the dude this song strike an emotional cord in me.


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

Schubussy said:


> I wish I could play guitar, I've always wanted to write some Current 93 style neo-folk music.


Agalloch is an amazing band! I like to think of them as a _Pink Floyd meets Dark Folk inspired Black Metal _ kind of thing. Ulver is another noteworthy former black metal band who is capable of writing beautiful dark folk music:


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Cesare Impalatore said:


> Agalloch is an amazing band! I like to think of them as a _Pink Floyd meets Dark Folk inspired Black Metal _ kind of thing. Ulver is another noteworthy former black metal band who is capable of writing beautiful dark folk music:


I used to listen to this a lot, _Bergtatt_ is fantastic too, great atmosphere.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I enjoy some DcD, I'm looking forward to checking out some of this other music you guys posted!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

i receive Arcana ''raspail'' and it's amazing, this stuff awesome, the production is top notch,the voice ares etheric, the ambience is
stunning, wierd but sometime i think of em has a wierd cross over between tangerine dream and DcD.But the emphasis is on the music more so than DcD.A great band very Moody, very epic.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

deprofundis said:


> i receive Arcana ''raspail'' and it's amazing, this stuff awesome, the production is top notch,the voice ares etheric, the ambience is
> stunning, wierd but sometime i think of em has a wierd cross over between tangerine dream and DcD.But the emphasis is on the music more so than DcD.A great band very Moody, very epic.


Good stuff! I actually don't have that one, I'll have to check it out myself. I really like 'Inner Pale Sun' and 'The Last Embrace'.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I bought the last dead can dance '' anastasis'' all do , they may sound a bit asbeen of the genre, there are still quality material,
the story goes i purchase the live first, were a bit disapointed(just a tad).Than had to buy the last album, here is my review of the album.The first track bored me to death sorry for DcD fanboys out here on TC.The following 5 tracck whiteout naming em tediously are fine.The last remaining songs are so-so.

So i give it a decent 7 on 10 , because there cultist group,there are mostly good song but some are a bit boring, but not bad you
can get mutch worst.But still i keep in mind there best years are behind them, they gave us fine gems over the years, yap..

Than i bought an hildegard von Bingen ''celestial harmonies'' quite in the same vein as '' heavenly revelation''.Love this stuff ,before i go to bed, it's better than praying, it's like ''private assistant prayer guide Under von Bingen tutel'' lol.


----------

